# quieten down my crossbow?



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a Barnett quad 400 and I am interested in making it quieter.
Not sure why because I shot 2 deer with it and they were still standing there after the arrow had passed through but any way does anyone know how to make one quieter?


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*GOOD Question*

Man let me know when ya find out Mine is still a killer 2:doowapsta


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I purchased the 10pt. dampening kit for my daughters 10pt. titan HLX. Does Barnett sell a kit? The one I have did quiet it down some. But compared to a compound it is still loud.


----------

